# Canton/akron OH - 4.5 yard Myers (swenson) V box. $3500 North Canton OH



## alfman (Sep 27, 2001)

10' 4.5 yard Meyers (Swenson) Stainless v box. Honda motor with hard wired controls. 3 years old. Only selling to go with shorter box so I can put my transfer tank back on. $3,500 can demonstrate.
North Canton OH. 330-571-8931

Link for pics.
https://akroncanton.craigslist.org/pts/d/10-stainless-45-yard-salt/6759079757.html


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Good seller


----------

